# kosher



## Katerina_A (Aug 31, 2008)

Κατά το "is it kosher?", φράση που χρησιμοποιείται για να εκφράσει (σε γενικές γραμμές) την έννοια του "είναι πρέπον;"
Γενικότερα έχω μια καλώς εννοούμενη περιέργεια και ένα ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για την εβραϊκή θρησκεία και τον ιουδαϊσμό. Πέρα απ' αυτό, αγαπημένος μου συγγραφέας είναι εδώ και χρόνια ο Φίλιπ Ροθ.

Διαβάζω, λοιπόν, ξανά μετά από πολλά χρόνια το πολυαγαπημένο μου "Η νόσος του Πόρτνοϋ" (Portnoy's complaint). Η ελληνική έκδοση είναι του 1980, από τις εκδόσεις "γράμματα". Η μετάφραση δεν είναι για πέταμα, αλλά στη σελίδα 15 μου βγήκε το μάτι. Ο συγγραφέας αναφέρεται στα παιδικά του χρόνια και ειδικότερα στο πόσο "τσακάλι" ήταν η μάνα του σε όλα. Λέει λοιπόν:

"_Παρακολουθούσε το χασάπη 'σα γεράκι'. όπως έλεγε, για να' ναι σίγουρη ότι δε θα ξέχναγε να περάσει τον κιμά της *από το ειδικό μηχάνημα για το κασέρ*_". 

Για το κασέρ; Προφανώς, εννοείται το kosher. Το "καθαρό" φαγητό για τους εβραίους. 
Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά δε χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς εξπέρ στην εβραϊκή θρησκεία για να γνωρίζει το συγκεκριμένο όρο. Ούτε το mazel tov, ούτε το Hava Nagila δεν της ζητήθηκε να μεταφράσει της μεταφράστριας. Εξίσου εύκολα, αλλά τέλος πάντων. Για 'μένα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2008)

Το λένε κάποιοι κασέρ, από τα γαλλικά (casher ή kasher). Αλλά κι εμένα μου φαίνεται αστείο το «ειδικό μηχάνημα για το κασέρ».


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 31, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το λένε κάποιοι κασέρ, από τα γαλλικά (casher ή kasher). Αλλά κι εμένα μου φαίνεται αστείο το «ειδικό μηχάνημα για το κασέρ».



Μα η μετάφραση έγινε από τα αγγλικά, Προφέσορ. Στα αγγλικά ο δόκιμος όρος είναι _kosher_. Εκτός κι αν ο Ροθ γράφει στα εβραϊκά και δεν το ξέραμε. Διότι ναι, στα εβραϊκά ο όρος είναι _kasher _που σημαίνει "κατάλληλος προς κατανάλωση/βρώση". 
Όσο για το "ειδικό μηχάνημα για το κασέρ", εμένα η εικόνα που μου ήρθε αμέσως στο μυαλό ήταν αυτή ενός βλάχου που ζητάει από τον τυροπώλη να του κόψει το τυρί στο ειδικό μηχάνημα για το κασέρ'.


----------



## sarant (Sep 1, 2008)

Κι εγώ κοσέρ το ξέρω, αλλά στο βιβλίο (ή στο μαργαριτορυχείο) που διάβασα πρόσφατα το είδα "κόσερ", σε μια πρόταση που δεν έχει μόνο αυτό το μαργαριτάρι. Μιλώντας για μια πόλη, το Όρενμπουργκ, όπου είχε εφαρμοστεί επί Στάλιν αντιθρησκευτική πολιτική, λέει πως όλες σχεδόν οι χριστιανικές εκκλησίες είχαν κλείσει και:
"Η συναγωγή ήταν κλειστή ή κατεστραμμένη. Εξαιτίας ενός χασάπη κόσερ, οι Εβραίοι δεν έτρωγαν πια κρέας".

Όπως διαβάζεις τη φράση, καταλαβαίνεις ότι εξαιτίας ενός χασάπη που ίσως ήταν βρωμιάρης, ίσως τζαναμπέτης, ίσως πελατοδιώχτης, οι εβραίοι δεν έτρωγαν πια κρέας. Βέβαια, αυτό (πάω στοίχημα) στα γαλλικά θα έλεγε faute de boucher kosher, les juifs... Παναπεί, ελλείψει χασάπη κοσέρ, επειδή δεν υπήρχε χασάπης κοσέρ, οι εβραίοι δεν έτρωγαν κρέας.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2008)

sarant said:


> Βέβαια, αυτό (πάω στοίχημα) στα γαλλικά θα έλεγε faute de boucher kosher, les juifs... Παναπεί, ελλείψει χασάπη κοσέρ, επειδή δεν υπήρχε χασάπης κοσέρ, οι εβραίοι δεν έτρωγαν κρέας.



Τελικά, όσα και να δουν τα μάτια μου, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να σταματήσω να απορώ: γιατί ένα άτομο που δεν ξέρει τα Γαλλικά τόσο άπταιστα ώστε να πιάσει στον αέρα αυτό το "faute de" τολμάει να κάνει μεταφράσεις και μάλιστα ενός απαιτητικού βιβλίου; Όσες φορές μού πρότειναν να υποτιτλίσω γαλλική ταινία, παρά το γεγονός ότι τα έχω πάρει τα διπλώματα του Γαλλικού Ινστιτούτου, απάντησα όχι και πάλι όχι. Δεν τα ξέρω άπταιστα τα Γαλλικά, φοβάμαι μην κάνω καμιά πατάτα στους ιδιωματισμούς.

Πάντως, θέλω να τολμήσω και μια εξήγηση για το "κασέρ". Μήπως το λένε έτσι οι Έλληνες Εβραίοι; Δηλαδή, μήπως η μεταφράστρια για κάποιο λόγο πήρε την πληροφορία της στα Εβραϊκά από πρώτο χέρι;


----------



## Elena (Sep 1, 2008)

sarant said:


> Κι εγώ κοσέρ το ξέρω, αλλά στο βιβλίο (ή στο μαργαριτορυχείο) που διάβασα πρόσφατα το είδα "κόσερ", σε μια πρόταση που δεν έχει μόνο αυτό το μαργαριτάρι.



Νίκο, να με συγχωρείς, αλλά επειδή «κοσ*έ*ρ» δεν λέει ούτε Λονδρέζος
ούτε Νεοϋορκέζος, ούτε άλλος αγγλόφωνος -εκτός αν μεγάλωσε στη Γαλλία, το Βέλγιο κ.λπ., εννοείς ότι το σωστό στα ελληνικά είναι «κοσέρ»;


(Επίσης, kāshēr στα εβραϊκά, αλλά kosher στα γίντις.)


Btw: αρχείου ήχου κι εδώ: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/kosher


----------



## sarant (Sep 1, 2008)

Όχι, εννοώ πως έτσι το ξέρω εγώ, ίσως λάθος. Πώς το λένε οι λονδρέζοι δεν πολυενδιαφέρει, είδα όμως πως στο σάιτ του ΚΙΣ το έχει κασέρ. Οι μόνοι αρμόδιοι να μας πουν πως πρέπει να λέγεται, είναι οι έλληνες εβραίοι, όχι;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2008)

sarant said:


> ...είδα όμως πως στο σάιτ του ΚΙΣ το έχει κασέρ.


Καταλήγουμε, λοιπόν, ότι δεν ήταν μαργαριτάρι το "κασέρ". Δείτε το κι εδώ, έτσι το λένε οι Έλληνες Εβραίοι.

Η χαρούμενη αυτή γιορτή ολοκληρώθηκε με το "γεύμα της Μιτσβά", στη μεγάλη αυλή της Συναγωγής. Τα *κασέρ *φαγητά είχε ετοιμάσει η ακούραστη Νεχάμα Χέντελ με τη βοήθεια μελών της Χαμπάντ, ενώ τα αναψυκτικά προσφέρθηκαν από την Κοινότητα.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 1, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Καταλήγουμε, λοιπόν, ότι δεν ήταν μαργαριτάρι το "κασέρ". Δείτε το κι εδώ, έτσι το λένε οι Έλληνες Εβραίοι.
> 
> Η χαρούμενη αυτή γιορτή ολοκληρώθηκε με το "γεύμα της Μιτσβά", στη μεγάλη αυλή της Συναγωγής. Τα *κασέρ *φαγητά είχε ετοιμάσει η ακούραστη Νεχάμα Χέντελ με τη βοήθεια μελών της Χαμπάντ, ενώ τα αναψυκτικά προσφέρθηκαν από την Κοινότητα.



Να σημειώσω απλώς ότι, είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς, σε κανένα μεταφρασμένο βιβλίο (είτε λογοτεχνίας είτε όχι) που καταπιάνεται με αντίστοιχα θέματα, ούτε στα βιβλία ειδικής θεματολογίας (ιουδαϊσμός, εβραϊκή θρησκεία, κ.λπ) που έχουν πέσει στα δικά μου χέρια, δεν έχω συναντήσει το kosher ως "κασέρ". Μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο που ανέφερα παραπάνω.


----------



## curry (Sep 1, 2008)

Στην παλιά μετάφραση του Αστερίξ, στο τεύχος "Η Οδύσσεια του Αστερίξ" όπου οι τρομεροί Γαλάτες επισκέπτονται την Μέση Ανατολή αναζητώντας το "λάδι της πέτρας", για κασέρ μιλά ένας εμβρόντητος Ιουδαίος - και εξυπηρετεί και το λογοπαίγνιο που ακολουθεί, όπου ο Οβελίξ λέει "μα τι κασέρια και κουραφέξαλα;" (έχοντας στο μυαλό του πάντα ζουμερά αγριογούρουνα!).
Βέβαια, δεν έχω ιδέα ποιο είναι το σωστό ή όχι (κι αφού λέτε ότι οι Γάλλοι το λένε κασέρ, λογικό είναι να πέρασε έτσι στη μετάφραση), απλά θυμήθηκα ότι το έχω δει έτσι (σημειώνω ότι η συγκεκριμένη έκδοση είναι αρχαία, μάλλον δεκαετίας '60 ή '70).


----------



## Elena (Sep 1, 2008)

sarant said:


> Όχι, εννοώ πως έτσι το ξέρω εγώ, ίσως λάθος. Πώς το λένε οι λονδρέζοι δεν πολυενδιαφέρει, είδα όμως πως στο σάιτ του ΚΙΣ το έχει κασέρ. Οι μόνοι αρμόδιοι να μας πουν πως πρέπει να λέγεται, είναι οι έλληνες εβραίοι, όχι;





Μμμ, δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη. Πώς το λένε οι Νεοϋορκέζοι πολυενδιαφέρει, κατά τη γνώμη μου, μια και έχουμε... (άλλη μία :)) *γίντις*.

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη, για παράδειγμα, κατά πόσο αρμόδιοι είναι οι έλληνες εβραίοι να μας πουν πώς προφέρεται το «tra(e)f» (προφέρεται «trafe»):


tref or trayf or traif : not kosher (Yiddish treyf, from Hebrew əərēfā 'carrion') (AHD) 

kosher : conforming to Jewish dietary laws; (slang) appropriate, legitimate (originally from Hebrew כּשר kašer) (AHD) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_words_of_Yiddish_origin

Aλλά αυτά είναι θέμα του μεταφραστή του βιβλίου -και γλωσσική άποψη, αν θες -και σίγουρα όχι μαργαριτάρι.


(Btw: το είχα δει το ΚΙΣ, όταν συζητάγαμε αυτό αλλού. Δεν το βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα κατατοπιστίκο, συνήθως -σίγουρα όχι για σλανγκ/γίντις κ.λπ.. :))


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 1, 2008)

@ Curry: Κι εγώ την ίδια μετάφραση πρέπει να έχω... :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2008)

Γιά βοηθήστε οι τουρκομαθείς: το τυρί το κασέρι το λέμε έτσι από το τούρκικο kaşer. Στο τουρκοαγγλικό λεξικό μου, στο kaşer με παραπέμπει στο kaşar, όπου: 1. (peyniri) sheep cheese. 2. kosher. Στο αγγλοτουρκικό, kosher > kaşer. Οπότε, για τους Τούρκους, τι κόσερ, τι κασέρ, τι κασέρι.


----------



## curry (Sep 1, 2008)

Ο Οβελίξ τώρα δικαιώνεται!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2008)

nickel said:


> Γιά βοηθήστε οι τουρκομαθείς: το τυρί το κασέρι το λέμε έτσι από το τούρκικο kaşer. Στο τουρκοαγγλικό λεξικό μου, στο kaşer με παραπέμπει στο kaşar, όπου: 1. (peyniri) sheep cheese. 2. kosher. Στο αγγλοτουρκικό, kosher > kaşer. Οπότε, για τους Τούρκους, τι κόσερ, τι κασέρ, τι κασέρι.



Όπως θα δεις εδώ, χρησιμοποιούν και για τα δύο και το kaşer και το kaşar, με τη διαφορά ότι το δεύτερο σημαίνει και βρομιάρης (που βρωμάει τυρίλα, ίσως; )


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2008)

Τα έκανα λοιπόν ένα νήμα για το «καθαρό».

Από αυτή την ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα με γλωσσάρι εβραϊκών όρων:

Kosher (ή Kashrut) = Οι τροφές που είναι σύμφωνες με τις θρησκευτικές προδιαγραφές της εβραϊκής θρησκείας. Οι τροφές που έχουν ελεγχθεί ραβινικά από τον σοχέτ. Από τους Έλληνες εβραίους καλείται κασέρ.


----------



## paraskevi (Sep 1, 2008)

Σε βιβλίο που είχα μεταφράσει στο παρελθόν, το είχα αποδώσει ως "κόσερ" μετά από τηλεφωνική συνομιλία που είχα με την ισραηλίτικη κοινότητα Αθήνας.


----------



## jmanveda (Sep 1, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kashrut

Αμερικανοί και Άγγλοι λένε kosher (τονίζοντας τη παραλήγουσα) και οι Γάλλοι cacher (τονίζοντας τη λήγουσα).

Σχετικά με τα κρέατα, εκτός από τα απαγορευμένα, το ζώο πρέπει να σφαχτεί τελετουργικά και να απαλλαγεί από αίμα.

Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος για έναν πακιστανό μουσουλμάνο χασάπη "χαλάλ", υπάρχει στη Σοφοκλέους!

Σχετικά με τη κρεατομηχανή, Κατερίνα, μάλλον ο χασάπης θα είχε δύο, μία για τα κασέρ και μια γα τα μη κασέρ -- γιατί αν κάποιο σφαχτό αποδειχτεί ακατάλληλο για κασέρ, θα πρέπει τότε να πουληθεί στο γενικό κοινό...


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 1, 2008)

jmanveda said:


> Αμερικανοί και Άγγλοι λένε kosher (τονίζοντας τη παραλήγουσα)



Και γερμανόφωνοι επίσης (έτσι να βρίσκεται).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2008)

Φίλος Έλληνας που ανήκει στην εβραϊκή θρησκεία διάβασε τη συζήτησή μας και μου έστειλε το παρακάτω μήνυμα, δίνοντας τη δική του άποψη για το κόσερ/κασέρ, αλλά και για το "faute de" μαργαριτάρι της μεταφράστριας:

_Κασέρ είναι η ιδιότητα του πρέποντος/καθαρού/κατάλληλου κλπ. σε φωνητική απόδοση, και κασρούτ το σύνολο των κανόνων που ορίζουν τι είναι κασέρ και τι όχι.
Κόσερ είναι γίντις και στην Ελλάδα είμαστε είτε Ρωμανιώτες είτε Σεφαραδίτες. Όχι όμως Ασκεναζίμ, άρα κανένας λόγος δεν υπάρχει να αποδοθεί το κόσερ σε κόσερ. 
Άραγε σε αναλογες εκφράσεις γίντις που έχουν περάσει στην αμερικάνικη καθομιλουμένη τη chutzpa θα την άφηνε χούτζπα ή θα την απέδιδε θράσος, και ο schmuck θα ήταν σμουκ ή ηλίθιος;
*
Faute de mieux*, on couche avec sa femme, που λένε και οι Γάλλοι.
_


----------



## stathis (May 6, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Διαβάζω, λοιπόν, ξανά μετά από πολλά χρόνια το πολυαγαπημένο μου "Η νόσος του Πόρτνοϋ" (Portnoy's complaint). Η ελληνική έκδοση είναι του 1980, από τις εκδόσεις "γράμματα".


Και δικό μου πολυαγαπημένο το _Portnoy's complaint_! Πάνε βέβαια πολλά χρόνια που το διάβασα (στην έκδοση που αναφέρεις).
Μια και έγινε λόγος για τη μετάφρασή του, να πω ότι την περασμένη χρονιά βγήκε από τις εκδόσεις Πόλις με τίτλο "Το σύνδρομο Πόρτνοϊ", σε μετάφραση του Αχιλλέα Κυριακίδη. Κανονικά θα επέλεγα το πρωτότυπο όταν θα το ξαναδιάβαζα, αλλά λέω να κάνω μια εξαίρεση, μια και είμαι λάτρης των μεταφράσεων του Κυριακίδη. :)


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> _Άραγε σε αναλογες εκφράσεις γίντις που έχουν περάσει στην αμερικάνικη καθομιλουμένη τη chutzpa θα την άφηνε χούτζπα ή θα την απέδιδε θράσος, και ο schmuck θα ήταν σμουκ ή ηλίθιος;_


Όλα μου τα Γίντις τα 'χω μάθει από τη Μητέρα όλων των Σατιρών, το MAD Magazine (όπως κι οι περισσότεροι Αμερικανοί: http://www.metafilter.com/73535/Whats-nu). Εννοείται ότι το αφιέρωμά του _Chutzpah Is..._ συγκαταλέγεται μεταξύ των καλυτερότερών του (και στη, μάλλον βραχύβια κι εντέλει ατυχήσασα, ελληνική έκδοση αποδόθηκε _Τσούτζπα Είναι_..., αντί του ορθού _Χούτσπα_). Αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι, λάθος (τότε δεν καιγόμουν για τις ορθές μεταγραφές, αλλά μόνο για το αβίαστο, υστερικό γέλιο), στον μικρόκοσμό μου των MADόβιων έτσι ακριβώς είχε επικρατήσει.


----------

